

DigitalOcean Opens San Francisco Datacenter - beigeotter
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/digitalocean-opens-san-francisco-datacenter

======
naked-ferret
The greatest part about Digital Ocean is 1TB of transfer at 1Gb/s for only $5
per month. I wanna start a simple web hosting company using these prices...

~~~
glitch273
How did you arrive at that price? Their site states 0.02 per 1 GB which times
1000 would be $20 per TB.

EDIT* I guess you meant their $5 VPS allows 1 TB of bandwidth before they
start charging you for overages. You would have to startup/shut down when each
VPS approach 1TB of usage I guess.

------
arinewman
nice!

